# what supplements can i take to improve fertility?



## leannie23 (Jan 11, 2010)

Hi,
iam currently on the waiting list for ivf, both my tubes are blocked and badly scared. In the mean time i would like to know if there is anything i can be taken, eating drinking etc that can help to unblock tubes? 
i have heard that eating pineapples and taken bromelain supplements is good?  nestle tea etc etc and whats this about douche with mineral water several times a day for a week? ?
what else can i take to improve my chances of conceiving naturally im not giving up hope.


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi leannie,

There are plenty of books you can get hold of that discuss improving fertility. There is a list on the FF homepage to recommended texts. There are also numerous threads on the complimentary therapies board adn the pre treatment board with helpful advice.

I've left links to these below.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=226042.0
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=389.0
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=14.0

Best wishes  
Maz x


----------

